# My Top 50 favorite Horror Films



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep I am going to do it lol (not in order)

1. Hellraiser
2. Dracula (orginal)
3. Frankenstien (orginal)
4. Bride of Frankenstein
5. Dracula 2000 (I did oddly like it)
6. Nightmare on Elms Street
7. Halloween
8. Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
9. Vampire Hunter D
10. Bio Hunter
11. The Crow
12. Interview with the Vampire
13. Mary Shelley's Frankenstein
14. The Cube
15. Bram Stoker's Dracula
16. Dawn of the Dead
17. Night of the Living Dead
18. May
19. Ginger Snaps 1
20. Ginger Snaps 2
21. American Werewolf in Paris
22. American Werewolf in London
23. Nosferatu
24. Shadow of a Vampire
25. New Nosferatu
26. The Breed
27. People Under the Stairs (I think that is the name I totally went blank)
28. The Omen
29. The Excercist
30. Van Helsing
31. Uzamaki
32. Battle Royale
33. Ringu
34. The Ring
35. House of 1000 Corpses
36. House on Haunted Hill (orginal)
37. Rapid
38. Sinners of Hell
39. Kwaidan
40. Hellboy (I consider it some what horror comic)
41. Der golum
42. Phantom of the Opera
43. The Crow: City of Angels
44. The Wolfman
45. It
46. Silver Bullet
47. Cabin Fever
48. Wax Works (orginal)
49. Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (orginal)
50. The Hunchback of Notre Dame (orginal)

Yep that is pretty much what I actually like lol... I could have forgotten some I like but this pretty much shows my taste varies.


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

Who else has time to write out their top 50 favorite horror movies..

Top 5.

Texas chainsaw massacre
the omen
the shining
the ring
Halloween

it's subject to change, depending on my mood.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

50? Yikes, I'll do top five as well. Also, depending on mood...


Halloween
Dawn of the Dead (78)
A Nightmare on Elm St
An American Werewolf in London
The Exorcist


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol... I can really think when I need too. It took me awhile and I missed so many... All well... Good list.... I forgot to mention The Shining.... All well.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Fifty's a bit much for me as well. So I'll just do a Top 10. As always, INPO:

1. *Re-Animator* 
2. *Dawn of the Dead (78)* 
3. *The Howling* 
4. *The Thing* (John Carpenter's version)
5. *The Exorcist* 
6. *The Evil Dead* 
7. *Alien* 
8. *Halloween* 
9. *Night of the Living Dead (68)* 
10. *Jaws*


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Fifty!? I can do this. Fifty's not so bad - Sinister and I are list-making fools! But I can't do it now. Too busy. Here's a few to start: (INPO)

"Frankenstein" (1931) 
"Bride of Frankenstein"
"Psycho" (1960)
"An American Werewolf in London"
"The Changeling"
"The Haunting" (1963-please!)
"Jaws"
"Nosferatu" (1922)
"Halloween"
"Phantasm"
"Night of the Living Dead"
"The Shining"
"The Exorcist"

That's enough for now.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I won't give my top fifty yet. I will only give my first ten now.

1. Halloween 
2. Halloween II
3. Halloween IV
4. H20
5. Phantasm
6. Phantasm II
7. A Nightmare on Elm Street
8. A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors
9. Black Christmas
10. Return of The Living Dead

More to come...


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

11. Scream
12. Poltergeist
13. Dreamscape
14. Friday The 13th
15. F13t 2
16. F13t 4
17. F13t 6
18. The Gate
19. The Ring
20. Evil Dead


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

21. Evil Dead II
22. Army of Darkness
23. Silver Bullet
24. The Howling
25. Lost Boys
26. New Nightmare
27. Critters
28. Deadly Friend
29. Massacre At Central High
30. Night of The Demons


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

31. Blair Witch Project
32. Wolfen
33. Pet Semetary
34. Dr. Phibes
35. Shallow Grave
36. Rose Red
37. Creepshow
38. Storm of The Century
39. Children of The Corn
40. Secret Window


----------



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

I'll just do as many as I can. In no particular order (except Aliens, Aliens is the best movie ever  ).

1. Aliens
2. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974)
3. Freddy vs. Jason
4. Halloween
5. The Thing
6. Session 9
7. Stir of Echoes
8. The Ring
9. Black Christmas
10. Alien
11. Dawn of the Dead (remake, shut up)
12. Night of the Living Dead 
13. House of 1000 corpses
14. Dead Alive
15. Cabin Fever
16. Evil Dead 2
17. Army of Darkness
18. Evil Dead
19. Alien 3
20. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978)
21. America Psycho
22. The Shining
23. Friday the 13th part 2
24. Friday the 13th part VI
25. Friday the 13th part 3
26. The People Under the Stairs
27. Night of the Creeps
29. The Others
30. The Exorcist
31. The Exorcist 3
32. Jaws
33. Return of the Living Dead
34. Poltergeist
35. The Silence of the Lambs
36. Critters
37. Red Dragon
38. Seven


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Oh, yeah; I forgot "Dead Alive", my favourite zombie picture. Crazy - guess I just wasn't thinking!

I would have included "Silence of the Lambs", but I think of it more as a psychological thriller than a horror film (so why did I put "Psycho" then?)

Makes you think!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

1. 13 Ghosts
2. 28 Days Later 
3. A Nightmare on Elm Street
4. A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge
5. A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors
6. A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master
7. A Nightmare on Elm Street 5: The Dream Child
8. A Nightmare on Elm Street 6: Freddy's Dead
9. A Nightmare on Elm Street 7: New Nightmare
10. An American Werewolf in London
11. The Amityville Horror
12. An American Werewolf in Paris
13. Amityville 2
14. Amityville 3-D
15. Amityville 4
16. Army of Darkness
17. Beyond Re-Animator
18. Bride of Chucky 
19. Cabin Fever
20. Child's Play 
21. Child's Play 2
22. Child's Play 3
23. Curse of the Puppet Master 
24. Darkness Falls 
25. Dawn of the Dead 
26. Evil Dead II: Dead By Dawn 
27. The Evil Dead 
28. The Exorcist 
29. FearDotCom
30. Freddy Vs. Jason 
31. Friday The 13th 
32. Friday The 13th 4: The Final Chapter
33. Friday The 13th 6: Jason Lives
34. Friday The 13th 7: The New Blood
35. Friday The 13th 8: Jason Takes Manhattan
36. Friday The 13th Part 2
37. Friday The 13th Part 5: A New Beginning
38. Friday the 13th Part VII - The New Blood
39. Friday the 13th, Part 3
40. Ghost Ship 
41. Halloween
42. House of 1000 Corpses 
43. Night of the Living Dead 
44. Puppet Master
45. Puppet Master 2
46. Puppet Master 3
47. Puppet Master 4
48. Puppet Master 5
49. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
50. Seven


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Top fifty .. I think I will stick with top five

1. Hellraiser:Bloodline - did enjoy though many didnt
2. Nightmare on Elm Street:Freddy's Dead - hilarious
3.Evil Dead - any of them
4. Night of the Living Dead - original
5. Dawn of the Dead - new or old, liked them both


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

1. Killer Klowns from Outer Space
2. Dead Dudes in the House (aka- The House on Tombstone Hill, The Dead Come Home)
3. Scream
4. Friday the 13th Part 3
5. Creepshow
6. Phenomena (1984)
7. Dust Devil
8. Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan
9. Gremlins
10. Bad Taste
11. Phantasm
12. There's Nothing Out There
13. Carnival of Souls (1962)
14. Tenebre
15. Bride of Chucky
16. Masque of the Red Death (1964)
17. Brain Damage
18. Ginger Snaps
19. The Fog (1980)
20. Firestarter
21. An American Werewolf in London
22. Misery
23. Psycho II
24. Cemetery Man
25. A Nightmare on Elm Street 2: Freddy's Revenge
26. Suspiria
27. Cat People (1982)
28. Sorority House Massacre II
29. Dahmer (2002)
30. The Evil Dead
31. Vamp
32. Dead Alive
33. Spider Baby
34. What's the Matter with Helen?
35. Audition
36. Urban Legend
37. Friday the 13th Part V: A New Beginning
38. Clownhouse
39. From Dusk Till Dawn
40. Piranha
41. Sleepwalkers
42. Westworld
43. 28 Days Later
44. Sleepaway Camp
45. Munchies
46. Needful Things
47. Psycho IV: The Beginning
48. Sleepy Hollow
49. Arachnophobia
50. Tales from the Hood

Basically that's a fair order of my top 50 personal favorites.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> Top fifty .. I think I will stick with top five
> 
> 1. Hellraiser:Bloodline - did enjoy though many didnt


WOW! I guess that makes two of us that actually like the film! I never was able to figure out what it is that folks got so bent out of shape about. It's better than the third installment and is just as good as, if not better than *Hellbound.* I think we're going to get along just fine.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

1) JAWS

2) POLTERGEIST

3) JASON GOES TO HELL :voorhees: 

4) AMERICAN WEREWOLF IN LONDON

5) FRIDAY THE 13th PART VII: THE NEW BLOOD :voorhees:

6) AMERICAN PSYCHO

7) BRIDE OF FRANKENSTEIN

8) JOHN CARPENTER'S THE THING

9) FRIDAY THE 13th PART VI: JASON LIVES :voorhees: 

10) THE CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Sinister said:


> It's better than the third installment...


Hellraiser III is my favorite of the series so far.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sinister said:


> WOW! I guess that makes two of us that actually like the film! I never was able to figure out what it is that folks got so bent out of shape about. It's better than the third installment and is just as good as, if not better than *Hellbound.* I think we're going to get along just fine.


I love most of the Hellraiser movies, that is until Inferno and beyond. I finally got around to watching Deader .. it was alright. After Bloodline they just seemed to have lost there edge. Like you Sin, I am not to sure why people didnt care for Bloodline. I loved the fact that it went deeper into the history of the box and the family behind it. Maybe I just like the little details  Either way, great flic and I love it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I liked most everything about it. I was sort of hoping for the Lament Configuration Box to be older than than a relic from the eighteenth century, but that is just a small, very small personal gripe.

SPOILER ALERT

I believe that the series should have officially ended when Pinhead and the other Cenobites were blasted away in the laser light-show that resulted in the space station turning into a titanic version of the box. The Merchante' bloodline invented and subsequently destroyed the device that opened doorways into another dimension. I thought that was cool as hell.

SPOILER END

I like when Sci-Fi and Horror mix. If you haven't seen *Event Horizon* Kitten, I recommend that you pick it up sometime. It is so like Bloodline in many ways that I think you would really enjoy it. Couple that with the fact that it has Sam Neill and Lawrence Fishburne and you can't really go wrong. Great stuff!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Event Horizon .. that movie kicked some serious ass. I loved it, I went to see it when it was out at the theaters and bought it when it came out on video (upgaded to DVD now). Sam Neill and Lawrence Fishbourne are great actors .. love watching movie's with them in it  They always add something to them.


----------

